# Caring for Different Tails



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll explain how different tails have different care needs. I'll be covering:


Veiltails
Plakats/Plakat halfmoons/Round tails
Halfmoons
And Crowntails
*Veiltails: *Veiltails are the most common and hardy Bettas. They are hardy enough that they _can _survive in smaller conditions than most other tails. They can also stand dirty conditions for longer. Even though they can survive bad conditions for longer than say, a Halfmoon*, doesn't mean they should. It's best to have at least a 2.5 gallon tank with regular water changes. Veiltails also have the 2nd most "tough" tails of the tails I'm covering that are harder to rip or tear. Their tails grow back the fastest, too.

*Plakats/Plakat halfmoons/Round tails: *These are the Bettas with short fins and a rounded tail. They're probably the fastest Bettas, too. Because their tails and fins are so short, they have the toughest fins that are hardest to break. They're kinda average with the care level, and like all the tails should be given the right habitat.

*Halfmoons: *Probably one of the most popular tails of the tails I'm listing, it's also the most delicate. Halfmoons demand the best water conditions and the most room possible, so if you are a beginner it would probably be best to start off with one of the hardier tails that are easier to take care of. 

*Crowntails: *Another tail common in petstores. They are those Bettas with the spikey tails. Some say that these Bettas are the most aggressive because their tail isn't too heavy. Some Crowntails have a halfmoon shape to their fins, but others do not.

All the tail types, whether I covered them or not, need good care. At least 2.5 gallons of water, regular waterchanges, and a proper feeding scedule. There are other posts to tell you how to take care of Bettas on this forum.

If I'm wrong on some of this information (And I probably am ) Feel free to correct me!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Crowntails do better in soft water. Mine has his rays melt when the pH was higher. Now it's around 6.0, and I've been adding a lot of blackwater extract, which seems to help.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, CTs seem to be more sensitive to cold and hard water.


----------



## rumblenbronx (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a question about crown tails. haha it might be stupid, but do they prefer a certain type of food....( brine shrimp, pellets, flakes ect)

I have 2 VT and they eat anything I put in their tanks, and my CT hasnt eaten since I've gotten him. It's been over a week and Im starting to get concerned. 
I feed him everyday still, but end up cleaning it out after I get home from work.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think food preference depends more on the individual fish rather than tail types. Some guys are just pigs that'll eat anything, while others take time to accept food. Just keep trying feeding him different things. I had a VT that took a little over a week to accept his food.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

rumble: I agree with Jupiter the tail type doesn't matter when it comes to feeding

Everyone else: I didn't know crowntails like softer water and require more care with warming up the water temp. If I could I'd edit that in /= oh well.


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

One thing I have found with keeping bettas is the beautiful veiltails as they age seem to have difficulty swimming due to their long flowing tails. I don't find them nearly as long lived as the crowntail or the plakats myself.

The sturdiest and most hardy to me is the plakat, these guys are built strong.

I currently own 2 doubletail deltas, never had these before so i guess time will tell. I could also see these guys having issues as they get older with their long beautiful tails but we will see as time goes by.

All bettas are beautiful no matter what kind of tail, I feel these fish need the best care us owners can give them as "most" lfs that have them do not take care of them while they are in their care. 

So provide the best home for your betta(s) you can.....;-)


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Double tails are known for getting bloat easier, so giving them a fast day is important, and some need to eat less or eat their meals separated throughout the day as opposed to all at once!


They're all still the same fish, care is technically the same, but these are just some of the subtle differences...saying one fish is hardy doesn't mean you should keep it in a .5 gallon, it just means the fish can probably tolerate your early keeping mistakes better than a less hardy fish! 

Just looking at the tails should really give information on them--plakats..short fins, fast, might need more room than a halfmoon.. I know mine makes great use of his 5 gallon! Crowntails have such thin rays...easiest to break, easiest to look 'messy'...a few days of improper care with a crowntail will show up more because the fins will decay faster! And just compare halfmoons to the veiltails they came from and even the wild type bettas...that took a lot of selective breeding, and just like a purebred dog, it will likely be more sensitive to things!

This is a nice little sheet, I like it. I wish I could have told my poor boyfriend about this, he's still working at regrowing the crowntail's messed up fins from the finrot he had gotten previously!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your info on VT isn't really true at all. They are no hardier than any other type of betta. Hardiness depends solely on the conditions of the fish's health and environment. It has nothing to do with tail type.

Halfmoons do not require bigger tanks thank any other betta. In fact badly bred halfmoons that can't carry their fins like they should be able to should have smaller tanks and shallower tanks. Their fins are no harder to to take care of than any other fish as long as you do not have any sharp plants or heavy water flow in the tank.

Crowntails are by far more difficult to care for because to have straight and unbroken rays they require very soft water and very clean water.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

so for crowntails how would you keep the water soft? would tap water be hard?


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

Indian Almond Leaf Extract will soften the water somewhat naturally. It also adds tannin color to the water which are not harmful but some people don't like tea colored water but the bettas love it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Putting in driftwood will help soften water too and lower the pH as it releases tannins. I put a big piece of driftwood into my Crowntail's tank after his rays melted off, and only gave it a cursory rinse beforehand. It has stained the water brown and dropped the pH right down. 

I also added some Blackwater extract I bought online that was supposed to have beneficial humic acids in it, which is also found in peat, another water softener.


----------

